# ATO: Mechanical Tools deductions EOFY



## WestSydGuy (Jun 7, 2018)

If we choose to do minor maintenance to our vehicles, such as oil change, oil filter, air filter, cabin filter and tyre rotations, the parts we can expense immeditately, however the tools, such as a low profile hydraulic jack, such as https://www.amazon.com.au/Profile-Hydraulic-Trolley-Floor-only19KG/dp/B07BH8XBZG/ would these tools be deducted immediately? If under $300 ex GST?

What tools have you guys expensed in the past?

I'm considering a Dyson stick vacuum, low profile jack, to add to my garage.

Have already purchased a 3 bucket grit guard system, microfibre towel for drying the car, a few wheel cleaning products.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

The $30,000 instant asset write-off would be available for these purchases.

These days, the $300 threshold is typically limited to employees. Those carrying on a small or medium business typically have access to much more generous thresholds for immediate write-off.


----------

